# In camera color saturation anybody?



## dpolston (Nov 25, 2007)

Has anyone else had this potential problem? I have been playing around with some of the settings in my cameras menu and I came across one that enhances the saturation while shooting. On the D200, it's the Vivid 1 setting. I shot this photo yesterday and I think it's a bit too color saturated. 

Anyone else do this? I usually shoot normal and occasionally B&W for the heck of it.







By the way. this photo is untouched and it's not a particular favorite, so let's not get into the critique mode please. This is just an example of the saturation thing. (man... that's pixelated! I really need to learn how to post photos correctly here!)


----------



## ScottS (Nov 25, 2007)

I see small red X... sorry...


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't see a photo.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 26, 2007)

Bah this is exactly what RAW is for. That way you can play and choose how the data is processed!


----------



## dpolston (Nov 26, 2007)

Why do my photos in the posts go away? (this is really getting frustrating!)  Can't I just attach a photo without it asking for a url address?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 26, 2007)

> Can't I just attach a photo without it asking for a url address?


Your a subscriber, you should be able to do just that. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73415


----------



## dpolston (Nov 26, 2007)

is there an update I need to get. I am feeling like an idiot right now. I click on the "insert image" icon and it asks for a url.


----------



## ann (Nov 26, 2007)

to answer your question, yes there are options that one can engage within the menu to change many setting that are pre-determined by the maker.

if your not happy , just go back to the default settings.

I know several people who not only calibrate their monitor to the printer, but also their cameras to the monitor and the printer.


----------



## craig (Nov 27, 2007)

Can not see the photo. That being said I have found the WB controls much easier to deal with as opposed to the camera menu settings. For example I shoot cloudy + 2 on all my daylight photos. I have also found that the presetting the WB comes in handy. 

Love & Bass


----------



## dpolston (Nov 27, 2007)

craig said:


> Can not see the photo.



they go away and it's starting to p... me off!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 27, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Bah this is exactly what RAW is for. That way you can play and choose how the data is processed!



+1


----------



## raider (Nov 28, 2007)

as far as saturation - background and jacket look fine but maybe desat the nose a bit - i like to have control over what gets saturated - but i do like the vivid setting for something outdoors like a seasonal scene.


----------



## dpolston (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks. (That is the wrong photo though, I posted it by mistake)


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 28, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Bah this is exactly what RAW is for. That way you can play and choose how the data is processed!


 
Exactly, and more than just saturation (which you can do with about anything), but more important things like white balance and sharpness.

I am not really seeing a problem (as well as not seeing your pic)... if you are taking pics that you feel are oversaturated and you are specifically choosing VIVID, then select the option that doesn't do that.


----------



## dpolston (Nov 28, 2007)

The think is... I usually 999/1000 times shoot in "normal mode". I was just playing around with it and was wondering how many of you all (if any) recognized the same problem I do. Or does anyone shoot in camera settings regularly and do they like them [the settings]? 

The camera has "Portrait", "Soft", "B&W" and a half dozen more settings. I have learned that I prefer color manipulation in post production but the vivid thing was something I thought I needed to try.


----------



## dpolston (Nov 28, 2007)

By the way: this is an example of the in camera color that I was talking about. All I did was resize it, not other manipulation was done.


----------

